# AMT 1937 Cord info?



## flexman (Jun 16, 2005)

Was helping out a couple buds of mine clean/clear out an airplane hangar this past weekend and found this, among a couple other kits, in some boxes. Any info on this? I guess it was released in the 60's. The box is pretty worn but all parts seem to be there (a lot in plastic still) and has the owner's manual too. Not a car modeler so not very savvy on this type of kit. I was going to take it over to one of the hobby shops that I do work with and see what they know but maybe someone here has info on year released, etc. Found a mint Rommel's Rod and The Rat Patrol too but have already sold those to a client. We're gonna finish clearing it out next weekend so there may be some other stuff turn up, who knows. Tons of old magazines, etc. Looked like we climbed out of a coal mine at the end of the day... :freak:


----------



## flexman (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## flexman (Jun 16, 2005)

The back inside of the manual advertises The Munster Koach and My Mother the Car? M.M. the Car must be one of those ooold TV shows.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Wow, I always remember the Cord by that wrap around grille. Don't no what it's worth but someone will. Any model related magazines in the dusty haul?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm a big fan of that car...might be interested if it isn't a terribly expensive kit.

Sounds like you made out with some good kits from weekend of cleaning!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I bought one of those AMT Cord kits when it was re-released back in the '80s. The box art is in the style of AMT in the mid- to late 1960s. If it was contemporary with _The Munsters_ and _My Mother the Car_, it must be from 1965-66. IIRC, it's not terribly accurate -- the shape of the famous "coffin nose" front is off (rounded where it should come to a point). Also, the real 1936-37 Cord 812 had a back seat; the model is of a 2-seater (maybe with a tonneau over the rear seat; I don't remember). I have no idea what it's worth as a collectible, but the Monogram 1/25 scale Cord is way superior in accuracy and detail.


flexman said:


> The back inside of the manual advertises The Munster Koach and My Mother the Car? M.M. the Car must be one of those ooold TV shows.


You mean to say you've NEVER heard of _My Mother the Car?_ One of the classically bad TV shows of all time? Jerry Van **** played a family man whose recently deceased mother is reincarnated -- as an antique car! The voice of "Mother" (provided by Ann Sothern) comes over the car radio. Another one of those "wacky" fantasy sitcoms from the 1960s. Check out some of the clips from that show on YouTube.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

If you find a clean box for it, it might be worth something. I have no idea how much, though. I don't think it was a really popular kit. That would lead me to believe numbers are low. 

BUILD IT!


----------



## flexman (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I'm not a car kit builder...there's already enough guys doin' that sort of thing in the area. One of the old-timers at the hobby shop I do work with is a car nut so we'll probably work out a trade thing. If i did build cars, it looks like a great one to do because of the size and detail.


----------

